# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  πρόβλημα με CDM LINEAR 50W

## amiga

Πρόσφατα αγόρασα από τις αγγελίες του site ένα linear 50W CDM.
Σήμερα το πρωτοδοκίμασα και αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρωτοφανές (τουλάχιστο για μένα) πρόβλημα.
Ενώ η γέφυρα μετράει σωστά τα Watts μου μετράει τεράστια στάσιμα με κεραία που όλα τα άλλα μου linear δεν έχουν σχεδόν καθόλου στάσιμα (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και ίδιου linear από τον cdm) ,αλλά ακόμα με με dummy load η βελόνα του οργάνου πάρει σχεδόν στο τέρμα!!! Το σύγκρινα με ένα άλλο του cdm που έχω και όλα τα εξαρτήματα είναι ακριβώς ίδια. Καμιά ιδέα;;;


Ααααα και κάτι άλλο κουφό! Στο pll/vco έχω ένα trimer (VR) που ρυθμίζω την ισχύ της εξόδου .ξεκινάω από κάτι mW και ανεβαίνω … το linear βγάζει 1,2,3,4….40…45..50 και από ένα σημείο και μετά ενώ πλησιάζω τα 600mW στο VCO το δίνει 50..49..45…40….20….30…25.
Σε καμιά 10αριά linear που δοκίμασα με το ίδιο pll/vcο ακόμα και του cdm όσο ανεβάζω mW στο vco τόσο πλησιάζουν τα 50 στο linear.

----------


## amiga

Οι αντιστάσεις (2 που έχει όλες κι όλες δηλαδή) είναι ok. Τώρα για τα τρανζίστορ δεν τα μέτρησα ακόμα…ελπίζω να τα βρω οκ

----------


## amiga

Από μετρήσεις που έκανα στα τρανζίστορ με διοδόμετρο προέκυψαν τα εξής:


+-    |      BLY87     |      BLW60
-----------------------------------
BC   |      0,672V    |      0,594V
BE    |     0,674V     |     0,596V
CB   |      APEIRA    |     APEIRA
CE   |     APEIRA     |    APEIRA
EB   |      APEIRA    |     APEIRA
EC   |      0,659V     |     0,585V

----------


## electron

Τα τρανζίστορ τα ξεκόλλησες για να τα μετρήσεις;Γιατί αν είναι έτσι,η επαφές EC που μετράς μου φένονται πολύ ύποπτες.Κανονικά εκεί θα έπρεπε να μετράς μια πολύ μεγάλη ως άπειρη αντίσταση.

----------

Τα τρανζιστορ οπως τα μετρησες δειχνουν να ειναι ενταξει!!! Και οι επαφές EC καλες δειχνουν αφου στα RF planar transistors αυτες οι επαφες εχουν ενδειξη σε αντιθεση με τα κοινα BJT.

----------


## electron

> Τα τρανζιστορ οπως τα μετρησες δειχνουν να ειναι ενταξει!!! Και οι επαφές EC καλες δειχνουν αφου στα RF planar transistors αυτες οι επαφες εχουν ενδειξη σε αντιθεση με τα κοινα BJT.



 Συνάδελφε θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου.Η επαφή EC με όποια φορά και αν τη μετρήσεις πρέπει να έχει μια πολύ μεγάλη αντίσταση.Για του λόγου το αληθές έχω στα χέρια μου ένα καλό 2Ν6084 και το μέτρησα για να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος.Επαναλαμβάνω amiga αν δεν έχεις ξεκολλησει τα τρανζίστορ,θα πρέπει να το κάνεις και αν μετράς το ίδιο τα τρανζίστορ έχουν πρόβλημα.

----------

Electron 
OK, τι να πω... 
Παντως απο τις μετρησεις που εγραψε τα εχει "σηκωσει" στον αερα για να τα μετρησει αλλοιως θα εβλεπε την αντισταση μεταξυ Βασης - Εκπομπου που εχει το κυκλωμα (~20Ω) και οχι ~ 600Ω... 
Παντως δεν ξερω για το 6084 που εχεις αλλα κανονικα αυτου του τυπου τα τρανζιστορ δειχνουν και ΕΣ... αλλα παλι μπορει και να ειμαι λαθος...  :wink

----------


## amiga

Φυσικά και τα είχα ξεκολλημένα , για την ακρίβεια λόγω ευκολίας είχα ξεσκολίσει τα γύρω πυκνωτάκια και έτσι δεν έκαναν επαφή πουθενά! (το είχα ελέγξει και αυτό). Άρα το μόνο που απομένει είναι να υπάρχει κάποιος καμένος πυκνωτής πάνω στην πλακέτα.

Όσο για της μετρήσεις είναι καλολές γιατί έχω και μερικά καινούρια ίδια τρανζίστορ και τα μέτρησα και βγάζουν σχεδόν το ίδιο.

----------


## sv9cvk

Αφου εχεις καινουρια τρανζιστορ κανε την εξης απλη διαδικασια αλλαξε τα και δες αν φτιαξει αλλα   οχι και τα δυο μαζι για να βρεις αν και πιο ειναι το ελατωματικο.
Αυτα γεια σε ολους Χρηστος

----------


## amiga

Φυσικά και όχι μόνο. Ξεκόλλησα και όλους του πυκνωτές που έχει γύρω και έλεγξα με το ωμόμετρο να μην κάνει επαφή πουθενά.

----------


## electron

> Electron 
> OK, τι να πω... 
> Παντως απο τις μετρησεις που εγραψε τα εχει "σηκωσει" στον αερα για να τα μετρησει αλλοιως θα εβλεπε την αντισταση μεταξυ Βασης - Εκπομπου που εχει το κυκλωμα (~20Ω) και οχι ~ 600Ω... 
> Παντως δεν ξερω για το 6084 που εχεις αλλα κανονικα αυτου του τυπου τα τρανζιστορ δειχνουν και ΕΣ... αλλα παλι μπορει και να ειμαι λαθος...



 Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν 6084 ή αντίστοιχα που να φτιάχνονται με διαφορετική μέθοδο κατασκευής.Πάντως αυτό που μέτρησα είναι καινούργιο και είναι γνήσιο της motorola.

----------


## amiga

Ας δούμε και το τέλος του «αχρησιμοποίητου» linear…
Αφού δεν γινόταν τίποτα αποφάσισα να αλλάξω «εν ψυχρό» το BLW60 αλλά με το που ξεβίδωσα την ψήκτρα το μισό τρανζίστορ έμεινε πάνω και το άλλο μισό κρεμόταν… (είχα και αυτή την τύχη-ατυχία να δω πως είναι μέσα)
Και επειδή ξέρω ότι είναι και αρκετά τοξικά μου την βίδωσε και το έστειλα όλα στα σκουπίδια και απλός κλαίω τα λεφτά μου.
Δεν ξέρω και πολλά από τις τοξικότητες των RF τρανζίστορ αλλά ελπίζω να μην κλαίω και την υγεία μου μαζί με τα λεφτά μου

----------


## kastavidakias

Ξεθαψα και εγω ενα ιδιο Linear  απο ενα παλιο σασσι (απο την εποχη που βγαιναμε στα FM 1992-93) και βεβαια το BLW60C κοιμαται τον υπνο του δικαιου. 

Ποσο εχει σημερα αυτο το τρανσιτορ ετσι πληροφοριακα   :Question:

----------


## Killo_Watt

Για αυτό άλλη φόρα πριν πάρετε μεταχειρισμένα μηχανήματα να τα δοκιμάζετε επιτόπου η να κάνετε σχετική συνεννόηση με τον πολωτή για να μην κλαίτε τα λεφτά σας  :Crying or Very sad:  . Αν και εγώ γενικός αν δεν μιλάμε για μεγάλη διαφορά στην τιμή προτείνω πάντα τα καινούργια… που ξέρεις ότι δεν το έχει αγγίξει κανένας.  :Wink:

----------


## amiga

kastavidakias αυτό το τρανζίστορ δύσκολα θα το βρεις αλλά μπορείς να βάλεις το 2Ν6084 που είναι περίπου ίδιο και κοστίζει 30 με 35 ευρώ (πρόσεξε μην σε κλέψουνε , μερικοί τα δίνουν και 70 ευρώ!!!)

----------


## kastavidakias

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## electron

Δυστυχώς για σενα amiga οι υπόνοιες που είχα ότι το τρανζίστορ έχει καεί βγήκαν αληθινές.Μπορείς όπως σωστά ειπώθηκε να βάλεις αντι του BLW60C το 2Ν6084.Στα καινούργια μηχανήματα ο CDM αυτά πλέον χρησιμοποιεί.Πριν 1μιση χρόνο τα αγόρασα από τον 741 35ευρώ.

----------


## amiga

Electron μόνο που αυτό το είπα εγώ στον katsabidakias!!! 
Όσο για 2N6084 έχω 6!!! 
Αλλά από το Linear κράτησα το BLY87 τα VK200 και την ψήκτρα . Το άλλο το πέταξα. (οι πίστες τις πλακέτας δεν ήταν και πολύ καλές…). 
Το linear αυτό το πήρα μόνο και μόνο επειδή έκανε 100 ευρώ μαζί με το τροφοδοτικό που ο cdm τα δίνει 80+80=160. Δεν μου χρειαζόταν και πολύ… αν θέλω να φτιάξω cdm linear τυπώνω μια πλακέτα της προκοπής και φτιάχνω , αλλά εδώ και 3-4 χρόνια φτιάχνω κυρίως με mos-fet!
[img][/img]

----------


## electron

Οk εξάλλου η πλακέτα του συγκεκριμένου lineear είναι απλή στην κατασκευή της.Όσο για τα συγκεκριμένα τρανζίστορ που έχουν καταστραφεί, ως γενική οδηγία θα πρέπει να πούμε ότι δεν πρέπει ούτε από απλή περιέργεια να τα ανοίγετε γιατί περιέχουν μια επικύνδινη τοξική ουσία που λέγεται οξείδιο του βυριλίου αν θυμάμαι καλά.Αν παρόλα αυτά έρθετε σε επαφή με αυτή θα πρέπει αμέσως να ξεβγάλετε με άφθονο νερό.

----------


## moutoulos

> περιέχουν μια επικύνδινη τοξική ουσία που λέγεται οξείδιο του βυριλίου αν θυμάμαι καλά.



Σωστά Γιάννη..., όντως είναι αρκετά επικύνδυνη ουσία!!.

----------


## hipro5

*Βρε παιδιά, ότι και να κάνετε με αυτά τα Linears, δε γίνεται τίποτα σωστό.......Από τα 100 κομμάτια αν τα δοκιμάσεις από τους 88 - 108MHz και από min ισχύ μέχρι max......θα παίζουν σωστά.........ΚΑΝΕΝΑ.......*

----------


## electron

Έχουν αναφερθεί προβλήματα με αυτά τα μηχανήματα ,ωστόσο μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι broadband που σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να περιμένουμε ότι θα βγάλουν την ίδια ισχύς από 88 ως 108mhz.Αυτό είναι λογικό, γιατί το μέγιστο του παράθυρου (bandwidth) βρίσκεται κάπου στο κέντρο της μπάντας και καθώς πλησιάζουμε πρός τα 2 άκρα το μέγιστο της ισχύος πέφτει.

----------


## hipro5

> Έχουν αναφερθεί προβλήματα με αυτά τα μηχανήματα ,ωστόσο μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι broadband που σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να περιμένουμε ότι θα βγάλουν την ίδια ισχύς από 88 ως 108mhz.Αυτό είναι λογικό, γιατί το μέγιστο του παράθυρου (bandwidth) βρίσκεται κάπου στο κέντρο της μπάντας και καθώς πλησιάζουμε πρός τα 2 άκρα το μέγιστο της ισχύος πέφτει.



*Συμφωνώ.......Το BGY33 της Philips έβγαζε 88 = 20W , 98 = 20.5W , 108 = 20W.......Άρα τι φταίει άραγε στα "άλλα" που έχουν μια απόκλιση καμμιά 15αριά+ Watts?......ΣΥΝ ότι σε ποιά ισχύη να το δουλέψεις - το "άλλο" - σε αυτή που κάνει διάσπαση και θές εσύ π.χ. να οδηγήσεις ένα Linear ή σε κάποια άλλη που είναι καθαρό και δε σου φτάνει πλέον η ισχύ ή είναι πολύ μεγάλη?......*

----------


## electron

Δεν διαφωνώ όμως συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα.Το bgy είναι υβριδικό που το τροφοδοτείς και παίζει ενώ το άλλο είναι τρανζιστορικό που πρέπει αυτός που θα το σχεδιάσει και κατασκευάσει συνολικά το κύκλωμα να είναι γάτα,προκειμένου να μπορέσει να μοιάσει σε απόδοση το υβριδικό module.

----------


## hipro5

> Δεν διαφωνώ όμως συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα.Το bgy είναι υβριδικό που το τροφοδοτείς και παίζει ενώ το άλλο είναι τρανζιστορικό που πρέπει αυτός που θα το σχεδιάσει και κατασκευάσει συνολικά το κύκλωμα να είναι γάτα,προκειμένου να μπορέσει να μοιάσει σε απόδοση το υβριδικό module.



*OK.......Με τον όρο "υβριδικό" τι ακριβώς εννοείς?.......Μία πλακέτα είναι πάλι, με τρανζίστορ πάλι, κλεισμένα σε ένα κέλυφος με καπάκι προστασίας.....Απλά έχει σχεδιαστεί από την Philips να "παίζει"΄.....* :Wink:

----------


## electron

Εννοώ ότι το υβριδικό απαιτεί πολύ λιγότερα εξωτερικά εξαρτήματα για να δουλέψει ,ένω ένα τρανζίστορ για να δουλέψει ως broadband linear θέλει προσοχη στον σχεδιασμό και την κατασκευή του κυκλώματος, ωστε να δουλέψει σωστά και με την ακρίβεια ενός module.

----------

Παιδια ολα ειναι θεμα σχεδιασμου... Κανονικα ΟΛΑ τα broadband συστηματα πρεπει να εχουν μια ζωνη εργασιας με μινιμουμ αποκλισεις... Αποκλιση της ταξεως <0.6db εντος του ευρους λειτουργειας θεωρηται απολυτως φυσιολογικη. Μεγαλυτερη ειναι δειγμα μη καλης σχεδιασης... Τωρα κανονικα αυτη η αποκλιση ειναι μετρημενη εργαστηριακα σε σωστα προσαρμοσμενα μηχανηματα και ΟΧΙ σε "τυχαιες" κεραιες - συστηματα φορτιων με διαφορες και αποκλισεις απο τα καθαρα 50Ω σε ΟΛΟ το ευρος ζωνης των δοκιμων! *Αρα μην τα ριχνουμε ολα απ'ευθειας στους ενισχυτες... αλλα ας τσεκαρουμε και πως, που και με τι τα μετραμε!!!* 
Τωρα για το BGY33 της Philips, απλα ο σχεδιασμος του ειχε μεγαλυτερες ανοχες στις μεταβολες της συνθετης αντιστασης εισοδου - εξοδου. Πραγμα που πολλοι δεν το λαμβανουν σοβαρα υπο'οψιν τους στον σχεδιασμο τους και μολις αλλαξει η προσαρμογη στο κυκλωμα τους οι μετρησεις πανε βολτα! Δυστυχως πολλες φορες πολλοι "νομιζουν" οτι εχουν καλες κεραιες με σιγουρα 50Ω αλλα αν τις μετρησουν θα βρουν οτι ειναι αλλου για αλλου... Και αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι θα εχουν στασιμα σε μια κοινη γεφυρουλα του εμποριου... Ή οτι δεν θα ακτινοβολουν και θα ειναι φορτια!!! Απλα κανουν και τα δυο "μερικως" με αποτελεσμα να πιστευουμε οτι "μια χαρα" ειναι η κεραια μας!!!

----------


## hipro5

> Παιδια ολα ειναι θεμα σχεδιασμου... Κανονικα ΟΛΑ τα broadband συστηματα πρεπει να εχουν μια ζωνη εργασιας με μινιμουμ αποκλισεις... Αποκλιση της ταξεως <0.6db εντος του ευρους λειτουργειας θεωρηται απολυτως φυσιολογικη. Μεγαλυτερη ειναι δειγμα μη καλης σχεδιασης... Τωρα κανονικα αυτη η αποκλιση ειναι μετρημενη εργαστηριακα σε σωστα προσαρμοσμενα μηχανηματα και ΟΧΙ σε "τυχαιες" κεραιες - συστηματα φορτιων με διαφορες και αποκλισεις απο τα καθαρα 50Ω σε ΟΛΟ το ευρος ζωνης των δοκιμων! *Αρα μην τα ριχνουμε ολα απ'ευθειας στους ενισχυτες... αλλα ας τσεκαρουμε και πως, που και με τι τα μετραμε!!!* 
> Τωρα για το BGY33 της Philips, απλα ο σχεδιασμος του ειχε μεγαλυτερες ανοχες στις μεταβολες της συνθετης αντιστασης εισοδου - εξοδου. Πραγμα που πολλοι δεν το λαμβανουν σοβαρα υπο'οψιν τους στον σχεδιασμο τους και μολις αλλαξει η προσαρμογη στο κυκλωμα τους οι μετρησεις πανε βολτα! Δυστυχως πολλες φορες πολλοι "νομιζουν" οτι εχουν καλες κεραιες με σιγουρα 50Ω αλλα αν τις μετρησουν θα βρουν οτι ειναι αλλου για αλλου... Και αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι θα εχουν στασιμα σε μια κοινη γεφυρουλα του εμποριου... Ή οτι δεν θα ακτινοβολουν και θα ειναι φορτια!!! Απλα κανουν και τα δυο "μερικως" με αποτελεσμα να πιστευουμε οτι "μια χαρα" ειναι η κεραια μας!!!



*Τα είπες ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ.......ΑΛΛΑ για το "συγκεκριμένο" ενισχυτή του θέματος, απλά ΔΕΝ ισχύει τίποτε απ'όλα αυτά.....* :Wink:

----------


## amiga

Εμενα παντος μια χαρα μου δουλέυει το linear του cdm!
Αλλα πολες φορες (σχεδον παντα) ο cdm βαζει οτι πυκνωτες να ναι και δεν ειναι 100% broadband!
Εγω τους αλλαζω και ειναι ολα οκ. Δεν εχει max ισχυ στα ακρα αλλα ειναι +-5w και οχι +-15 που λες.

----------


## electron

Φίλε amiga κάπως έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα.Εχουν περάσει αρκετά τέτοια μηχανήματα από τα χεριά μου και γενικά δούλεψαν αξιοπρεπώς δεν λέω βέβαια ότι φτάνουν σε καμιά περίπτωση αντίστοιχα επαγγελματικού τύπου όπως π.χ τα rvr ή και άλλα.Επίσης αυτά που ανέφερε ο επισκέπτης(λυπάμαι για την αποχώρισή του και τα  όσα γράφτηκαν σε παρεμφερή θέμα) είναι πολύ σωστά.Όλα έχουν να κάνουν με τον σωστό σχεδιασμό αλλά και τα όργανα ή τα μέσα που θα τεστάρουμε ένα κύκλωμα.

----------


## AKIS

> Δυστυχώς για σενα amiga οι υπόνοιες που είχα ότι το τρανζίστορ έχει καεί βγήκαν αληθινές.Μπορείς όπως σωστά ειπώθηκε να βάλεις αντι του BLW60C το 2Ν6084.Στα καινούργια μηχανήματα ο CDM αυτά πλέον χρησιμοποιεί.Πριν 1μιση χρόνο τα αγόρασα από τον 741 35ευρώ.



πριν 3 μηνες εγω στον 741 33E

----------


## AKIS

προσωπικα το δικο μου ειναι σχετικα χαλια απο αυτο το θεμα γιατι

στους 99 μου βγαζει τα 35 και αν το δοκιμασεις στους 88 μου βγαζει 5~ αλλα δεν ξερω αυτο μηπως εχει να κανει με το pll το οποιο ειναι του cdm 
θα ηταν καλυτερα καποιος φιλως να εβαζε ενα αρχειο με τις τιμες των πυκνωτων για να μην παιδευομαστε να δουλευει πιο σωστα 

γιατι στην συχνοτητα που το θελω (99) δεν εχω δει ποτε αυτα τα 40-45 watts

εyxαριστω!

----------


## electron

Οι τιμές των πυκνωτών παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο.Ακή πρίν το αγοράσεις σε ρώτησε ο cdm σε ποια σε συχνότητα το θέλεις,γιατί αν δεν του το είπες πιθανόν στους 99 να μην μπορεί να αποδόσει τα μέγιστα,γιατί δεν είναι αυτή η συχνότητα που αντιστοιχεί απόλυτα με της χωρητικότητες των πυκνωτών.

----------


## amiga

Δεν σου έδωσε σχέδιο όταν το αγόρασες;

----------


## AKIS

οχι μονο δεν μου εδωσε σχεδιο αλλα ουτε αποδειξη πληρωμης-τιμολογιο

----------


## amiga

Αν έχεις τα 2N6080 και 2Ν6084 στα αστεράκια που σου έβαλα να κάνεις τα έξεις:

*1  θα βάλεις 2 x 180pF αντί 300 pF
*2  θα βάλεις 1 x 33pF και 1 x 22pF αντί 2 x 33pF
*3  θα προσθέσεις και έναν 22 pF
Στον συλλέκτη του TR1 αντί για 60pF θα βάλεις 2x33 pF

----------


## electron

Αmiga αυτές οι τιμές με ποιούς τύπους προκείπτουν;Θα ήταν χρήσιμο να γνωρίζαμε ώστε να μπορούμε να τους υπολογίζουμε για κάθε συχνότητα.

----------


## ^Active^

Αν καταλαβα καλα αντι για το BLY87 βαζουμε το 2N6080 και  2Ν6084 στην θεση του BLW60 ?????????

----------


## amiga

Δεν έχω ιδέα. Απλώς σύγκρυα αρκετά  linear με bly87/blw60 με αρκετά με 2n6080/6084 και παρατήρησα την αλλαγή. Έτσι πάντως δουλεύει broadband πολύ καλά.

----------


## amiga

^Active^ έτσι είναι!

----------


## electron

Aν θυμάμαι καλά όταν έβαζε ο cdm τα BLY87&BLW60 ,το linear το τροφοδοτούσε με περισσότερα volts.Γύρω στα 16.

----------


## amiga

με 15volts. ενώ τώρα με 14

----------


## electron

Θυμάμαι ότι σε ένα pll με τα 2Ν6080 & 2Ν6084 το 6084 ζεστενόταν αρκετά αν και δεν είχε υπερβολικά στάσιμα(κάτω από 1.5) ενώ ισχύς έδινε full 40watts.Εχει διαπιστώσει εσύ κάτι τέτοιο ΄σ'αυτά τα μηχανήματα;

----------


## amiga

Εμένα δεν μου ζεσταίνονται υπερβολικά. Καθώς και πολλά άλλα που έχω δει.
Έλεγξε τα εξαρτήματα σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο που έστειλα.
Εννοείται ότι δεν πρέπει να έχεις οδήγηση παραπάνω από 600mW και τάση πάνω από 13.5~14V.
Για πολύωρη λειτουργία πρέπει να έχεις οπωσδήποτε και ανεμιστηράκι.

----------


## AKIS

στο 2Ν60-84 13.8 ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΡΑΩ

----------


## amiga

Καλύτερα μέτρησε πόση τάση σου δίνει το τροφοδοτικό χωρίς να εκπέμπεις γιατί πολλές φορές τα βολτόμετρα επηρεάζονται από τα ραδιοκύματα (εξαρτάτε το όργανο) πρέπει το τροφοδοτικό να σου δίνει max 14V. 

Ξέρει κανείς που θα βρω τα κυκλώματα της RVR και ELENOS ; δοκίμασα στο site που είχε ειπωθεί σε παλιότερη συζήτηση αλλά δεν υπάρχει πια....

----------


## 234

Κυκλώματα της RVR θα βρείς στο  www.rvrusa.com

----------


## electron

> Εμένα δεν μου ζεσταίνονται υπερβολικά. Καθώς και πολλά άλλα που έχω δει.
> Έλεγξε τα εξαρτήματα σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο που έστειλα.
> Εννοείται ότι δεν πρέπει να έχεις οδήγηση παραπάνω από 600mW και τάση πάνω από 13.5~14V.
> Για πολύωρη λειτουργία πρέπει να έχεις οπωσδήποτε και ανεμιστηράκι.



H τάση που έχω και εγώ είναι 14βολτ επίσης όπως σωστά είπες και εσύ για πολυώρη λειτουργία χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε έξτρα ψύξη,γιατί το μικρό ανεμιστηράκι που έχει στο πίσω μέρος του linear δεν αρκεί.Εγώ έχω βάλει έναν επιπλέον ανεμιστήρα 220βολτ να ρίχνει αέρα πάνω από τις 2 πλακέτες του linear και του τροφοδοτικού.

----------


## amiga

[img][/img]
Αν η τοποθέτηση είναι κάπως έτσι σου προτείνω να μετακινήσεις τις πλακέτες λίγο πιο αριστερά και να βάλεις ένα ανεμιστηρακι να ρίχνει στην ψήκτρα του linear. (έτσι κάνω εγώ)
Αν και καλό θα είναι να τσεκάρεις τους πυκνωτές ,μήπως υπάρχει λάθος , γιατί εμένα ζεσταίνεται μεν αλλά όχι και σε απελπιστικά επίπεδα.
Όπως και να χει πάντως η ψύξη μόνο καλό κάνει!!!

----------


## electron

Όταν μιλάς για τους πυκνωτές εννοείς προφανώς αυτούς που ανέφερες πιο πάνω.Κοίταξε όταν λέω ότι ζεστένεται το 6084 δεν εννοώ ότι θα πάρει και φωτιά.Μπορώ να το ακουμπάω με το δάχτυλο εν ώρα λειτουργίας σε πλήρη ισχύς,περίπου 10 δεύτερα.Τώρα δεν ξέρω ίσως αυτό να είναι και φυσιολογικό αν υποθέσουμε ότι εκείνη την στιγμή βγάζει πλήρης ισχύς.Τον ανεμιστήρα που έχω βάλει πρόσθετα τον έχω και φυσάει ακριβώς πάνω από τις 2 πλακέτες,πατάει δηλαδη πάνω στις 2 ψύκτρες των πλακετών και κάνει καλή δουλειά.

----------


## amiga

Εγώ στα 40 watt μπορώ να κρατήσω το δάκτυλο πάνω του για αρκετά λεπτά. Και στα 25 watt που το έχω για να οδηγώ linear το κρατάω ώρες!!!

----------


## electron

Στασιμα πόσα σου βγάζει και τι κεραία έχεις;

----------


## amiga

Στάσιμα έχω 1.1:1 (σχεδόν καθόλου) και η κεραία μου είναι δίπολο συντονισμένο.
Με ground plain που βάζω πολλές φορές έχω στάσιμα 1.3:1.

----------


## electron

Και γώ 1.2/1 έχω στάσιμα με δίπολο συντονισμένο με την χρήση balun.Εχω διαπιστώσει πάντως ότι τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανήματα επιρεάζονται πολύ από την κεραία.Θυμάμαι κάποτε όταν πήρε νερά η κεραία το μηχάνημα εμφάνισε αλλόκοτη συμπεριφορά.Τα αμπέρ της κατανάλωσης έπεσαν αντί να ανέβουν όπως θα περίμενε κανείς.Επίσης έχω δεί σε άλλο μηχάνημα να ανεβαίνει η ισχύς με το ίδιο φαινόμενο.

----------


## AKIS

πριν λιγο δοκιμαζα μια κεραια με ενα τετοιο μηχανημα ενος φιλου και στη σχνοτητα που θελω μου(περιποου 103) εβγαλε  26 βατ!
αν να κανεις δουλεια μετα και  να συντονισεις κεραιες.....

----------


## electron

Ακη δυστυχώς τα μηχανήματα αυτά μιας και δεν έχουν μεταβλητους,ο συντονισμός τους ειναι εφικτός μόνο με επέμβαση στην κεραία.

----------


## AKIS

την αλλη βδομαδα θα σταλει στο κατασκευαστη του για να το συντονισει στη συχνουτητα που θελουμε(ωραιο broadband!)
ειχε φτιαχτει για τους 93 περιπου.
@electron το θεμα ειναι οτι σε 2 διαφορετικες κεραιες βγζει ακριβως τα ιδια βατ στη συχνοτητα που θελουμε-ενα απλο διπολο κι ενα με gama match.

<<ο συντονισμός τους ειναι εφικτός μόνο με επέμβαση στην κεραία.>>

οσον αφορα το συντονισμο της κεραιας εχουμε  26 βατ εκπομπης και μολις 0.5 βατ επιστρεφομενα  τι αλλο να τη κανουμε!!!

----------


## amiga

εγώ έχω 3 τέτοια linear, ένα απο τον cdm και 2 που έφτιαξα μόνος μου εδώ και 15 χρόνια (αααα και ένα που πήρα απ τις αγγελίες και το πέταξα...... και δεν ήταν του cmd original), δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι είναι και καλά λίνεαράκια, αλλά στο κέντρο βγάζαν 50W και στα άκρα 45W, όχι 25!!! έχετε τσεκάρει τι πυκνωτές έχουν;;;; καμιά φορά ο cdm έβαζε ότι να ναι!!!!!!!
πάντος το προτώτυπο Ιταλικά λινεαράκι είχε μεταβλητούς και δεν είχε φίλτρο......

----------


## electron

Συφωνώ και γω με τον amiga .Τα ίδια έχω διαπιστώσει σε όλα τα pll του cdm.Aκη ο τύπος της κεραίας αλλά και η προσαρμογή τους παίζουν βασικότατο ρόλο στην συμπεριφορά αυτών των μηχανημάτων.Νομίζω ότι είναι άδικος κόπος να του το στείλετε πακέτο για να το συντονίσει.Δεν θα κάνει τίποτα.Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να <παίξετε> με την κεραία μέχρι να φέρετε το μηχάνημα στα ίσα του.

----------


## AKIS

εννοειται οτι δεν θα παει στον cdm γιατι δεν ξερω αν μας το ξανα επιστρεψει ο τυπος
αλλα θα παει στον κατασκευαστη του(δεν ειναι original!)

----------


## amiga

έχει μαγαζί (αν ναι ποιος;; ειναι της προκοπής;;;);;; ή ερασιτέχνης;

----------


## AKIS

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΚΟΠΗΣ!

----------


## jeik

Aν  βαλω  κανα  μεταβλητο  σε  εισοδο -  εξοδο  ή  καπου  τελος  παντων  μηπως  το  κανω  να  βγαζει  τα  40 ?

Επισις  το  δουλεψα  με  12  βολτ  με  τροφοδοτικο  απο  πισι  και  πεφτει  στα  11,8 βολτ/4,8 αμπερ/ βαττ  περιπου  25  διοτι  η  γεφυρα  μου  ειναι  πειραγμενη ,  αλλα  εχω  φαει  κολημα  να  του  δωσω  14,5 για  να  δωσει παραπανω ,  θα  κανω  σωστα  η  τσαμπα  θα  το  κουρασω  η  και  να  το  καψω ? 
τι  λετε ?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Aν βαλω κανα μεταβλητο σε εισοδο - εξοδο ή καπου τελος παντων μηπως το κανω να βγαζει τα 40 ?
> 
> Επισις το δουλεψα με 12 βολτ με τροφοδοτικο απο πισι και πεφτει στα 11,8 βολτ/4,8 αμπερ/ βαττ περιπου 25 διοτι η γεφυρα μου ειναι πειραγμενη , αλλα εχω φαει κολημα να του δωσω 14,5 για να δωσει παραπανω , θα κανω σωστα η τσαμπα θα το κουρασω η και να το καψω ? 
> τι λετε ?



αμ μιλας για το cdm, NAI μπορεις να βαλεις ανετα εως και 14 volt σιγουρα (εγω εχω ριξει 14 χωρις προβλημα) 
αν εχεις με 11,8 βολτ(μετα πτωσης) 25 βαττ, στα 14 βολτ θα εχει σιγουρα 30+ βατακια.

----------


## jeik

Γεια  σου  γιωργο  θα  σε  παρω  αυριο  τηλεφωνο  να  τα  πουμε  αναλυτικα, προς   το  παρων  κανω  αναγνωριστικες  δοκιμες  στο  εργαλειο  μπας  και  βρω  καμια  ακρη , γιατι  δεν  καταλαβαινω  πως  τα  παει , απο  σημα  δηλαδη.

----------


## jeik

Το  δουλεψες  ποτε  χωρις  κεραια ?

----------


## jeik

Να  μωρε  , διαβαζα  οτι  το  blw 60  θελει  12,5  ενω  το  6084  παιρνει  και  14 , και  λεω  μην  το  καψω  κιολας  ,ακομα  δεν  το  πηρα .
Το  απογευμα  τα  τιναξε  το  15 βολτο  τροφοδοτικο  που  δουλευα  και  τωρα  πρεπει  να  κατσω  να  το  φτιαξω  με  πιο  δυνατα  LM και  προς  το  παρων παιζω  με  το  τροφοδοτικο   του  πισι  , αλλα  παει  λιγο  ψοφια.

----------


## jeik

αλλα  βγαζει  κατι  διαμορφωσεις  φιλε  μου  αλλο  πραγμα  ,  οπως  το  ηξερα.

----------


## jeik

Γιωργο  αυτο  λενε  οτι  βγαζει  45  με  το  πλλ  το  αυθεντικο  που   εχει , και  δεν  του  λειπει  κατι  , γιατι  δεν  τα  βγαζει  σε  καμια  συχνοτητα ?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

λοιπον Δημητρη.

μπορεις να το ανοιγεις και χωρις κεραια, εχει προστασια , αλλα εγω το απεφευγα. 

κοιτα σχετικα με την ισχυ. βασικα το λινεαρ δεν ειναι το 45αρι αλλα το 30αρι. οπως σου ειπα, με το μεγαλο λινεαρ ειχα προβληματα rf, ετσι εβγαλα απο το αλλο exciter  το 30, και το εβαλα σε αυτο.

οπως θα ειδες, εσωτερικα, θελει λιγη δουλιτσα.
εκει που ειχα πειραματιστει, ειναι στο καλωδιο μεταξυ πλλ και λινεαρ (για να αποφυγω προβληματα με την rf) τελικα, δεν ειχα βρει λυση και αλλαξα το λινεαρ.

επειδη σε εκοψα για ανθρωπο που την ψαχνει, μην κανεις καμια αλλαγη ακομα. 
δοκιμασε, δες, μαθε το, και μετα ορμα σε κουτια, βολτομετρα θωρακιση κλπ κλπ ξερεις εσυ

 :Cool:

----------

